# Chokecherrys are ready



## Poorboy (Aug 29, 2009)

I am a beginer at wine makeing and I am looking for a good easy chokecherry wine recipe


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 29, 2009)

There is some good threads in the "fruit wine" section of this forum. Might give you a good starting point.


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=8370


----------



## Waldo (Aug 29, 2009)

You can probably find several "good" chokecherry recipes on the forum Poorboy but finding one that would be construed as "easy" may prove to be a challenge


----------



## htbw (Nov 11, 2009)

The biggest pain will be de-pitting them. You could always ferment them seeds in, but cherry pits have a high cyanide content. I just de-pitted a bunch last season and pulled the juice from them using my steam extractor. The best part is, the cherries still have anough flavour post juicing to use for pie or jam. Stay tuned to my blog for the recipe once I get to it Fermented Fruits - Wine and Mead Recipe's



By the end of it all, It'll probably end up being a Mead.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 11, 2009)

One thing I've learned is you can never go wrong with one of NW's wine recipes and here is a link to her Chokecherry Wine. I believe she left them dry.
http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=6832 
If I ever get my hands on any, I plan to make this in her honor.
VC


----------



## prairiewine (Nov 12, 2009)

Chokecherries can be very messy to work with, because there is so little fruit on each cherry you need alot of them. I don't have a steam juicer, so I have to get my hands a little dirty.


I'm not a fan of 'set' recipes (although I do appreciate getting ideas from them), and I'm playing around with chokecherries this year. You can read about it here: http://prairiewinemaker.wordpress.com/2009/11/05/chokecherry-table-wine-so-it-begins/


I was astounded at how pulpy the must became after squeezing the juicy paste out of the straining bag. Maybe a steam juicer is the way to go, but the good stainless steel ones will run you about $150 at least.


There are cheaper aluminum ones, but I head those are to be avoided.


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 13, 2009)

I have made numerous batches of wine from chokecherries. The best way is with a steam juicer. Just remember that choke cherry wine is not very good until it ages about a year so don't be disappointed if it tastes strong at the beginning!!! vcasey,you are right! Northern Wino's recipe is a great recipe. I have made it a couple of times and it is very good!


----------

